# Turning over horse?! OTTB etc.



## DandyLonglegs (Jan 1, 2012)

If you're getting OTTBs straight from the track, they'll probably need a period of time to just chill out and get their heads back on straight before any retraining can be done. My OTTB was off for a year but that's a bit extreme. I'd say you should probably give them at minimum a month to just hang out, eat and be a horse, then see how they're acting. Three months is probably more standard but I'm not completely sure of that. Of course the nice thing with OTTBs, at least in my experience, is that they're smart and they learn fast.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yes, sure will give them a break! thanks for the tip


----------



## DandyLonglegs (Jan 1, 2012)

I only mention it because it'll cut into your 10 week/70 days. However, if you can find one that's already been rested (maybe from a local rescue) you'll probably be able to turn them around pretty quick. I've never done it myself but it sounds like a fun project!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

The woman I bought mine from had trained him off the track after giving him some down time. She had him very nicely started within 4 months riding him an hour 5 days a week. Most TBs are very smart and learn quickly.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Yes thank you  I work at a racing stable, and he doesn't sell them until they have had a month break, so I was thinking of getting them, there cheap and healthy! But I really want to save the ones in need, so I'll make sure they have a break if they are straight OTTS 

and MyBoyPuck - that's great thank you


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Well I hope you are an exceptional rider and trainer - there are multitudes of people who try to turn over ottb's. By the time you add up the costs for feed and general care, you are making very little profit unless the horse is absolutely brilliant with potential to make a top level mount in say showing or eventing. Otherwise, TB's are a dime a dozen and most riders who would be looking for a nice one, will just pick one up straight off the track for free.


----------



## IquitosARG10 (Aug 27, 2011)

....I would advise AT LEAST 6 mos of let down time....


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Kayty - Well, I've trained heaps of horses, from sale yards ponies, to OTTB's and I can ride - I won State sporting and formal gymkhana last year, and qualiflied for state horse trials (Eventing) but, the horse was lame during state ): also went to nationals for gaming and compete prelim eventing on a regular basis  

but yes, I agree, and I've made a program/schedule and with the amount of feed I give my Frisian warmblood and some extra cost of fuel time tack etc. etc. I will have to sell the horse for only $4000 with a $1000 profit I also have a training program as a guide, all depends on the horse though!


----------



## MudPaint (Aug 14, 2010)

It depends on where you are and the trends. TBs are athletic and can lend themselves well in most any english discipline... but like said, they're a dime a dozen and most people who may take on a green TB may really be inclined to look at a straight OTTB. However, Warmbloods are becoming readily available and trendy... because they're less reactive, they tend to attract your Amateur riders more than a TB.

What you need to consider is your local market... do you have an area where people are competing heavily in english discipline events? Are they mostly local level or upper level? Are you conveniently located?

Where I am, there is mostly small shows where the horses are just well trained trail horses, retired pros, or experienced riders getting a green horse ready without losing it's eligibility. We also have 3 tracks in a 2 hr drive, so TBs are nearly as common as the QH. Big venues however are at least a 2 hr drive, as are the major metro areas. Though I show eventing and would love to flip TBs for that purpose... economically a good trail horse with some rings skills is what sells around here. I still advertise them further south and have sold horses there, but it's harder... takes coordinating on my and their ends. 

As for costs.... 1000 doesn't cover much over a 70 day time period unless you have your own farm. If you're boarding or renting, you need to consider that in your costs. 

Start small and build your reputation. You will need to network, know who to call when you have a particular horse in your hands, and have a niche. For example, people come to me when they're looking for a good athletic trail horse. I don't have time to buy and sell right now, but I still haunt sales and know people I'd call... you need to be one of those people (figuratively speaking).


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps Mudpaint! I've got my own property, and I'm in QLD, Austalia, and TB's are selling pretty well! heaps of competitive SJ and Eventers wanting a trained horse, not one to train!

and thank you again!


----------



## BellsTouchofClass (Dec 6, 2011)

Hey iloverains, 
I wish you the best of luck in your journey! I have been retraining OTTBs for about 5 years now and it's not that easy. They are amazing horses, very smart and quick to learn. But it will definitely take you longer that 10 weeks. Like everyone else said, they really do need between 3-6 months down time. I give mine 6 months at the least. I have shown one of my OTTBs in the AAA circuit and at Grand Prix level, and she did very well. But it was extremely hard to do. They need someone very confident to help them succeed. 
Good luck with your venture!! I wish you the very best =)


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

BellsTouchofClass said:


> Hey iloverains,
> I wish you the best of luck in your journey! I have been retraining OTTBs for about 5 years now and it's not that easy. They are amazing horses, very smart and quick to learn. But it will definitely take you longer that 10 weeks. Like everyone else said, they really do need between 3-6 months down time. I give mine 6 months at the least. I have shown one of my OTTBs in the AAA circuit and at Grand Prix level, and she did very well. But it was extremely hard to do. They need someone very confident to help them succeed.
> Good luck with your venture!! I wish you the very best =)


Thank you very much!! Yes, now that I really really think about it, defiantly need more then 10 weeks. I'm very confident, practically have no fear, except spiders /: 

I would love to get them up in the 1.50m but I was thinking of selling them just at 1m with potential to go further. I guess I just have to get one and see how it goes!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

I will first say, the type of training that goes in to a meter fifty horse is something that takes lots and lots of time. Years, even.
You're money will be best made in brave, and polite, 3 foot to 3'6" jumpers and hunters. My trainer gets a couple of them off the track, for free, and then gives them a solid 120 days under saddle and on the ground. It's a lot of work. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I just don't see a fresh-off-the-track OTTB being able either mentally or physically to handle completely learning all of the ground training,basic riding, AND jumping training without atleast a few very dangerous gaps in its training or turning it into a spaz in only 70 days.

OTTBS must be treated like brand new two year olds. And in reality, with 60 days of Professional training for one of those you can really only expect a good 'go' and 'woah, and some very basic walk trot and possibly canter skills. Not a show-ready performance animal.

My OTTB, Noah- was brought off of the track last year. I gave him about two months of down time in the pasture to be a horse, then started him. He's about 9 months into his training now and walks, trots, canters, woahs, flexes, disengages, sidepasses, backs, and is learning flying lead changes- but this is almost a year of training. I would never of expected him to jump only two months after getting him, as he was still a spastic, nervouse animal with no sense of direction and no respect for the bit or leg signals.

Add that to the fact that OTTB prices aren't all that great, and I really just dont see this as being a feasable option.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Oxer said:


> I will first say, the type of training that goes in to a meter fifty horse is something that takes lots and lots of time. Years, even.
> You're money will be best made in brave, and polite, 3 foot to 3'6" jumpers and hunters. My trainer gets a couple of them off the track, for free, and then gives them a solid 120 days under saddle and on the ground. It's a lot of work. Best of luck to you!


defiantly not aiming for 150cm!! and the horses will already have had a few months break. Thank you anyway. will post on my progress.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Endiku said:


> I just don't see a fresh-off-the-track OTTB being able either mentally or physically to handle completely learning all of the ground training,basic riding, AND jumping training without atleast a few very dangerous gaps in its training or turning it into a spaz in only 70 days.
> 
> OTTBS must be treated like brand new two year olds. And in reality, with 60 days of Professional training for one of those you can really only expect a good 'go' and 'woah, and some very basic walk trot and possibly canter skills. Not a show-ready performance animal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the opinion, I work at a racing stable and will be getting those horses, as I know them, and before I work them they will have a few months break  

With the first one I will train I will have to see what I can do, who knows how long it's going to take to get them to the level I want. 

Thanks again!  and TBs are selling pretty well here.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

QLD must be pretty different to SA then on the TB front. Down here, sure they sell well... if they're under $1500 and even that is a bit steep. Any professional riders looking for an ottb around here will either buy straight off the track, so they can train it how they want, or they buy it from another professional that will instil absolute correct basics in said horse, and they can just continue on from there. 

There's stacks of young kids down this way that try to make money off turning over ottbs. 99% of them rely on daddy's wallet to pay for everything and they make a loss anyway. Unless you have an incredibly special ottb, money making opportunities in turning them over are few and far between.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm in the US, not in Australia, so things may be different where you are, but there is very little profit in the scheme you're proposing here. The difference in the price of an OTTB fresh off of the track as opposed to one that's let down and had 60 days retraining is $500 - $1000, no where near enough to make this a profitable scheme. 

Even when the market here was much better, it was very, very difficult to flip horses for a profit in the 3 - 6 month time window. You might make money on one, break even on two and lose your shirt on the fourth and be unable to sell it at all. That fact of the matter is, the real value is added to a horse when it's finished in a discipline, not when it's started. And that takes lots of time. Many, many horseman are capable of doing the first couple of months of foundation work corrrectly, far fewer are able to bring the horse to the next stage of training. 

A better business plan might be to get a few animals with real athletic potential, and plan on keeping them for a year or longer, and start them on their competitive careers. You will have more time and money invested in each individual, but the market will be much better for a horse that's going to entry level competitions than a 60 day wonder.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

iloverains said:


> but yes, I agree, and I've made a program/schedule and with the amount of feed I give my Frisian warmblood and some extra cost of fuel time tack etc. etc. I will have to sell the horse for only $4000 with a $1000 profit I also have a training program as a guide, all depends on the horse though!


This is my opinion, if it helps. I'm Australian, and this is what I think. I wouldn't buy a OTTB for $4000. I know few people who would, and the ones that would go for that much would have to be exceptional (for hacking) or very experienced (like an ideal pony clubber). People interested in competing probably won't go for a TB, or if they are serious, will train it up themselves, or buy from a known trainer. Pleasure riders may get a TB, but they wouldn't want to spend that much, nor would the average pony clubber. To sell a horse with only two months training you would need to (ethically) sell it to an experienced rider, but I don't think an experienced rider would spend that much on an OTTB.

Who is your target market?

It's a decent idea in theory, but I really think it practice it doesn't work out so well. Even if you work out all the costs, it might take a month or two just to sell the horse, which seriously eats into your profits. If the horse gets injured, again vet costs could completely take up your profit. If you make $1000 profit, you could work that out at 65 hours worth of work at about $15 an hour (low wage). But having a TB for approx 70 days you'll likely put what, two hours for riding and care per day? That is about $7 an hour for the work you do if you sell the horse quickly, and if there aren't any extra costs. 

For that price, you can pick up a real nice, well rounded and well trained horse if you look around. And I have known people who buy their own OTTB for $300 off the track, and train that themselves. I just can't see a lot of people paying $4000 for what you are offering. 

Yes, you see adds in Horse Deals etc. for horses like this - but just because they are advertised at that price, and for sale, doesn't mean that they are sold for that much, or that they are sold at all. By all means try it - you may be successful, but don't count your money just yet, and be prepared to fund the horse for a longer period if needed, or take a loss.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Agree with Saskia. 

An OTTB, 6 months off the track, with 60 days training, is worth $500 - $1000 more than you paid for it off the track, meaning $1000 - $1500. You can buy horses at that price from the rescue and rehab places all day long, and some decent young stock that hasn't been on the track. 

For the horse to sell for $4000, it would need to be very stable at all three gaits, no longer "tracky", no longer leaning on the bit, supple on its right side, hacking out quietly and jumping small courses, and doing it quietly and well. That's a tall order for two months training.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

I live in South Africa and I paid R5000 for my OTTB. The reason I bought him fresh off the track is because I am specific about how I want him trained and let down and rehabilitated. People try and sell them for between R10 000 and R20 000 (maybe more) with either a few months training and sometimes without. Those horses have been advertised for months and months maybe even a year or more. 

Do you want to end up with one or more OTTBs that dont sell? Then who pays for their upkeep? Even if they are on your property they still need to eat and they need proper quantities and quality of feed. Who treats the ulcers, fits the shoeing bill (because they often need a few months of good farrier work to reshape their feet and harden them up) and the general bills the vet will more than likely be sending when they run a fence or get kicked and bitten from their lack of social skills? accidents happen in the blink of an eye. 

In one of your original posts you said they had a month of let down time, then further along they have had "a few months" off? Which is it? I know for a fact that a racing yard will not keep unproductive horses in their barns for months on end when they arent winning and paying for their upkeep. I say this because I know many trainers in our market. When I bought mine I hadnt even paid for him and the trainer told me to take him right there and then so that he didnt have to pay for a dinner meal that evening and could move a new runner into the box. 

An OTTB requires a lot of care and attention and love to learn to be a horse again. I don't really like the idea of trying to turn them over in 70 days. After a month mine is only starting light ground work, is losing weight by the day and is nowhere close to learning to jump, especially not 1.50m. 

Im sorry to say that if you had an OTTB for sale (especially at that price) that was 70 days off the track jumping 1.5 meter or jumping at all I would not go anywhere near you or the horse. That kind of skill takes years of dedication to produce.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

WHat you intend to do is admirable but I do not think that you have gone into the facts and figures.
You have to be able to cover all contingencies. For this you do need a place of your own and not paying out board.
So, look at turnout keep for 4 - 6 months. Vet for inoculations, teeth and farrier for feet during that time. So work out just what that would cost.
Then you have the training. It can be done but 120 days to totally retrain an OTTB means that you must be very experienced in re training to get away with this.

So add 120 days it would cost to have a horse on full livery with a good trainer to cover feed costs and your time and add that to the cost of the horse. You will be loosing money!

When I read your first post and the part that you said "you only make money if you are breeding" is false, breeding is a very risky game even if you have the best proven mares!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone - and Foxhunter, yes I have taken that all into consideration I have 50 acres, and have added up all cost (feed vet farrier tack etc.) And with the break before starting working, after racing, I'll keep them where I work for about 3-6 months before i start working them, they will still be handled everyday as well, then I won't have to pay for feed etc while they are there! 

Thanks again!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I hope your paddocks are of increadible quality - not many ottbs will look good enough just off pasture to sell for $4000+.
It took me around a full year, to sell a lovely little ottb mare that I purchased straight off the track for $1000. She was training elementary, had been on trail rides, ridden with and without other horses, taken to my coaches place for lessons etc. 

I got $700 for her


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I can get these horses for free - and I will be feeding it 2-3 times a day with unlimted hay and grass only during the day (cause we have night paddocks because of the wild dogs.)


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

May I ask how many you intend taking on at one time? 

Because fair enough your plans have changed which is why you asked advice, but if you are only doing one and you now plan to keep them for 3 to 6 months before training them and then only putting in how many months on training you are looking at close to a year before you are able to sell them on and what kind of profit do you expect to make? Feeding that horse 2 to 3 meals a day, buying hay (or teff and lucern) farrier bills, teeth bills, possible vets bills and unforeseen accidents, innoculations, ulcer treatment etc etc etc is going to cost you more than you could EVER hope to make. Should you be taking on more than one it (A) means you have double the work to do and (B) double the bills. or triple or more depending on how many you have at a time. Yes, you might breakeven when you sell the horse or even make a profit based on the fact that you got the horse for free but that money is just going to cover all the expenses you have incured along the way. 

In my personal experience these horses also need to be kept in at night to hold their condition. They let down and some let down worse than others. They arent used to being out on grass all day and possibly night. It's something they need to be weaned into. It's a huge culture shock for an animal that has spent 22 hours a day in a stall to then be turned out to grass and expected to socialise and just fit in to a new environment. Some dont WANT to go out to graze because they are so used to being in. Others will run a fence aimlessly and lose condition. some just stand and stare. Every OTTB is going to deal with the transition differently. 

Im sorry if im sounding negative but I really dont think you will ever make a business out of something like this. It sounds like a sinking hold of financial despair. If you were taking on a horse for personal use I would say go for it. And should you decide to continue do yourself a favour and read the book *"Beyond the Track: Retraining the Thoroughbred from Racecourse to Riding Horse" *you can buy it off Amazon.com it will really assist you with the basic reuirements an OTTB needs.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks MysitcL  The majority of OTTBs that I will be getting are already in a paddock with grass, and fat as mud (; Will look into that book! and yes, bills are insane - I can do hooves, and dental will be super cheap as my boss is one  We have one OTT at the moment, he isn't doing anything atm, because he has sore feet because we (my sister) took his shoes off, but I won't be doing that with the ones I'm getting. and hes going great, fat etc.  Thanks heaps again!


----------



## December (Feb 18, 2012)

I've had some experience with OTTB's, if your getting them straight off the track I would recommend AT LEAST 3 months (around 90 days) of recovery time. Then I would slowly start building muscle, race horses (off the track) aren't built (muscle build) the same as jumpers they race on a flat track but might get winded trotting up a hill, a big thing if your trying to retrain an OTTB to jump is to slowly and gradually build up muscle in their rear. I would start by walking up smallish hills, and slowly working up to a trot, then a canter, I wouldn't rush this process as it could cause discomfort and possible damage to the horse mentally as well as physically. Also most OTTB's are really only comfortable with one lead at the canter they may be more off balance with their other lead, and is something they're going to have to learn for jumpers. After you reteach them the basics(take your time in this process, its very very important not to rush) , I would start lunging an ottb over ground poles, start with a walk, trot, then canter. As soon as he's comfortable with that I would start riding over ground poles (building confidence with a rider on his/her back =]) then I would probably move on to elevated trotting poles, the lunge over a cross rail, then ride over a cross rail. You want to build their confidence from the ground up its really about repetitiveness, starting with walk, trot, canter almost every time. Also grid work is very helpful! Grid work is very common way to teach a horse to jump. This is just my opinion and has worked for me in the past, I really recommend alot of groundwork though it really does help build confidence and trust =) I also can not stress enough not to rush the retraining process. I hope this helped a little bit. Also here's a really helpful guide that I found about retraining ottb's from a barn that specializes in retraining ottb's =): http://www.leightonfarm.com/RetrainingManualCurrent.pdf
Hope this helps! Good luck


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

As I'm not from Aus, I don't know the layout down there. As I see it, your biggest problem will probably be shifting the perception people have of OTTBs. Alot will avoid them like the plague - as soon as they hear OTTB they run a mile. Not saying all people, but it is quite a common reaction. 

As a business venture, I don't know how well it would work. I just can't see making much money when you look at how much you'll have going out in expenses. If you want to make much profit your going to need to compete and show successfully, so that people don't just assume they are an ordinary OTTB.

As an attempt to find the horses new careers and homes, I say go for it. 

Whatever you decide, best of luck


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Maple said:


> As I'm not from Aus, I don't know the layout down there. As I see it, your biggest problem will probably be shifting the perception people have of OTTBs. Alot will avoid them like the plague - as soon as they hear OTTB they run a mile. Not saying all people, but it is quite a common reaction.
> 
> As a business venture, I don't know how well it would work. I just can't see making much money when you look at how much you'll have going out in expenses. If you want to make much profit your going to need to compete and show successfully, so that people don't just assume they are an ordinary OTTB.
> 
> ...


Down here people don't run miles from them usually - most of our eventers are ottbs, show horses are ottb's and a lot of showjumpers. Many low level dressage horses, and a couple up at FEI are ottbs. They are quite a popular choice of horse - BUT they are popular when they are free - $500 straight off the track... or when they have had a reputable professional work them, compete them and 'prove' them. In that case said horse is usually stunning to look at, 100% sound with a full run up of xrays to back it up, has either fabulous paces that could pass off as a warmblood, with an ability to collection, or a fantastic jumping ability. 
The average and 'yeah he's alright' ones, taken off the track and 'trained' by an amateur and sold for $4000 or up, with only a few months off the track..... they're the ones that you see advertised every 2 weeks, price gradually being reduced, for up to 12 months or more.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps December - and yes, not sure if you read the replies, but the horses i'll be getting will have had at least a 3 month break before I'd be taking them home. and yes, ground work and basics is everything! 

Thanks Maple - I will be keeping an eye out for other breeds as well  I know a lot of people that love OTTBs, so we will see 

and Kayty! I couldn't agree with you more! I'm going to get one and see how it turns out  might have to stick with other breeds. 

I'll update the progress etc.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

what about Appendix? do you folks have Appendix racers over there?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Can't say we do - not really sure though... QH's over here are either show or cutting/reining/campdrafting.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

ha! my guy has QH blood... but don't tell him that... he thinks he's a grand prix jumper. hahaha! What about getting TBs that are unraced? My trainer gets those from time to time and they are a much easier flip.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Un-raced TB's are hard to find! you pretty much have to buy a TB from the sale yards and stop it from being raced, but they are at least $3000, with no training at all....


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

No racing QH's over here, we just race STB's and TB's. 

Finding them unraced is **** hard, usually they're performance bred, for sale by the breeder and for fairly big money so not work 'turning over' anyway. 
You can get some that have only been prepped and trialled if you know where to look. But you do need to be 'in' with some of the trainers to pick up the really nice ones for cheap. Trainers usually have a list of contacts, and when one of their horses retires from track work they won't advertise, and will just call down their list if it's a really nice horse.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

jeeez! come to the US! they literally backyard breed some of these poor TBs and when the breeding doesn't go the way they want, they don't bother to register, tattoo, or race them at all... and they pretty much just give them away.

So in AUS they only race TB's... they don't race any other breed?


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm still stuck on the fact that you think you can get $4000 for an ottb with so little training put on it. The only time an ottb will fetch that kind of money where I am is if it is out competing and winning at some of the bigger shows in the state.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Oxer said:


> jeeez! come to the US! they literally backyard breed some of these poor TBs and when the breeding doesn't go the way they want, they don't bother to register, tattoo, or race them at all... and they pretty much just give them away.
> 
> So in AUS they only race TB's... they don't race any other breed?


As I said in the post above you - we race TB's and STBs (harness - trotting/pacing)


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Down here people don't run miles from them usually - most of our eventers are ottbs, show horses are ottb's and a lot of showjumpers. Many low level dressage horses, and a couple up at FEI are ottbs. They are quite a popular choice of horse - BUT they are popular when they are free - $500 straight off the track... or when they have had a reputable professional work them, compete them and 'prove' them. In that case said horse is usually stunning to look at, 100% sound with a full run up of xrays to back it up, has either fabulous paces that could pass off as a warmblood, with an ability to collection, or a fantastic jumping ability.
> The average and 'yeah he's alright' ones, taken off the track and 'trained' by an amateur and sold for $4000 or up, with only a few months off the track..... they're the ones that you see advertised every 2 weeks, price gradually being reduced, for up to 12 months or more.


 
Really?? They are a dime a dozen over here. I know a girl who took in a freebie (sound in every way just slow) schooled him for a year,hunter trialed, show jumped and hunted. She put him up for 1k and could only get 750. On horse wanted ads people tend to post "no ottbs" and "no tbs" as there is this misconception that they are all stone mad. Amazingly, a jumps OTTB can be so well broke in and quiet - they dont tend to start jumps til about 4, do roadwork, are trailered to every p2p and race meeting, are used to traffic, crowds, dogs, ect. They can be only short of bombproof and don't possess the "go fast quick" mentality because they tend to race over 2 - 4miles. 


Well go for it then! Post pics up for us to see the progress as well


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Maple.... how does my post differ from them being a dime a dozen? I repeat, they're popular if you get them cheap OR an ambitious rider will pay a little more for one trained and campaigned by a professional. Hence - the average person trying to 'turn over' is going to be running at a loss


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayty said:


> Maple.... how does my post differ from them being a dime a dozen? I repeat, they're popular if you get them cheap OR an ambitious rider will pay a little more for one trained and campaigned by a professional. Hence - the average person trying to 'turn over' is going to be running at a loss


My point was that over here even horses who are reschooled and compete successfully will still have trouble selling, and I was suprised that they are common with the eventers. The only people over here who want them are those involved in racing, to go flapping or play with at home, ect or those who are going to ride but not school the horse. We have a "type of rider" here.. who ride in tracksuits,runners no helmet or saddle and they "jockey" the horse. Usually these are teen boys from rough parts of dublin who dont give too much thought to the welfare of the animal. Even a well schooled ottb will not sell for much, if anything at all. 


As far as I'm aware our eventers tend to go for ISH style horses. Hopefully with the recent advertising for race horse to riding horses classes, fronted by a very popular ottb Moscow Flyer, this will change.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ok, yes our eventers tend to snap them up. For years our Aussie eventing team was made up purely of ottbs - and check out how often we were in the medals


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

iloverains said:


> Yes thank you  I work at a racing stable, and he doesn't sell them until they have had a month break, so I was thinking of getting them, there cheap and healthy! But I really want to save the ones in need, so I'll make sure they have a break if they are straight OTTS
> 
> and MyBoyPuck - that's great thank you


Im still battling to understand the basic facts. First you said they are rested a month before being sold, then you changed that to 3 months. I dont know any trainer who would keep a horse that is not running and is not earning him a dime and eating minimum 4kgs of hard feed a day plus hay and using up a box that could be used for a horse that IS earning money for a month nevermind 3 months. Most OTTBs are available for purchase while still racing. One that I went to look at in January was running the next day if he was not sold before then. Im not all warm and fuzzy about the racing world but I do know it is their business and it would be like paying for a car in your fleet that doesnt start...it's a waste of money. Perhaps our big training centres are different to yours, but at our yards there are not huge big green luscious paddocks for racers to be turned out in all day to let down. They live in a stable 99% of their lives unless they are training and get a walk/trot in the evenings. grazing is limited. 

In terms of what Kayty said, my instructors 2 top eventers are both OTTBs, but ones she got green and trained herself. Her gelding is 22 years old and still cleans out at his competitions and her mare who is now eventing and competing at 1.10m she picked up for free and has schooled herself. 

However she received a new horse yesterday, also OTTB that is now 16 years old (doesnt look a day over 7) and doing elementary dressage as well as jumping 1.30m and eventing...he was given to her for free why??? because even with his skills as a competition horse they could not sell him. They battled to even give him away. And he is a stunner. 

The gamble is yours. It is not something I would even attempt to do but maybe I'm just not a gambler when the risks seem stacked against me.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Retraining of Racehorses

You may want to contact these people for some idealistic guidelines and goals, do's and don'ts etc.
I have seen them featured in many magazines, and they will more than likely give you live info on any case you need.
Good luck.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you everyone for your input! 

MysticL - With the spell/break... at the stables I work at there are 2 warmbloods, 3 horses that aren't his and 2 old paints. as well as the racehorses, about 30 ... 15 in racing mode. there are heaps of paddock full of grass, only 4 TBs are in the stable, the other racing TB's are in paddocks, The owner/my boss, won't sell the horse untill it has a month break, but he will not care if i have it there for 3-5 months. 

I understand that people who can train horses, will train their own horses, just like me, I have never and will never buy a trained horse , unless given to me like your trainer. I know heaps of teenages looking for TB's to do prelim (90cm) Eventing and showjumping. 




Thanks everyone! will keep you posted


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

well that's good to know. Our racing yards are just that...yards. The horses get brought out their boxes in the afternoon to "graze" around the edges. Look, some people have the fortune of having their own studs / training centres, different story. Whoever you work for must be a different kind of trainer so that's a good thing. 

I have an OTTB, in the month that I have owned him he has let down quite a bit. He isn't looking like a bag of bones but he will only fill out in the next 5 months or so when his training starts more. Right now he only hacks and does light arena work and is learning what the world really looks like. It takes them a long time to adjust. I was lucky, mine is cool calm and collected. I met a woman who has one that's off the track 6 months and she brought him to our cross country training show yesterday. He totally blew his mind, managed to escape and nearly ran into a parked car and she had to work him for a good hour before attempting the course and even then he bucked and went mad the whole way. He jumps well but she is a prime example of how bringing that particular horse on too quickly has not helped him one bit. 

I think you are going to have to asses each horse individually, no 2 are going to give you the same reaction. If you go ahead good luck. And do let us know if it turns out to be profitable. Sorry if I have been raining on your parade! Not intentional! But if it turns out to be a money making loss, don't dig yourself into a pit!


----------



## Juxtapoze (Feb 20, 2012)

My two cents after purchasing my first OTTB from a hunter trainer that had him six months - focus on feet, feet, feet! My boy's hooves were still in racing position after I bought him (long toes, low heels) and finding farriers that knew how to slowly bring his feet into proper riding position AND understanding the size of his hooves has taken time. We have lost 3 months of training time due to a farrier that put too small of shoes on my guy (sore feet led to abscess led to tendon injury). :-(

I would have your farrier take a look at any prospects along with your vet to be safe. And it's a myth that all TBs have thin walls & soles for all you nonTB people. My new fab farrier says my OTTB has great walls and size of hooves. 

You sound like you have good experience with TBs. If you find a trackie with a good mind & good feet/legs, I say go for it, one or two horses at a time to start. Best wishes!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Good point Juxtapoze, my farrier is also working on getting the shape of my OTTBs feet right. his toes were also long and low back heels. Im lucky to have a very knowledgeable farrier who works primarily with racehorses and who I have known a long time who is willing to do my horse individually. A lot of farriers are only willing to do yards where there are a few horses or else it is not always worth their time and money to come and do just one


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

MysticL - Not a problem ! thanks heaps for speaking your mind, 

and that's a very good point Juxtapoze - sorry to hear about your boy. I have been keeping a close eye on the horses feet at work, one is long toe and no heel, and I told my boss to get the farrier out (; the rest of their feet are pretty great actually! some, I think more the 2yr olds are pretty small hooved. but we will see 

I've got my eye one a 3yr old gelding to take on once his finished racing, don't think he will make it far in the racing scene, but man, he has got good jumping confo (; and his a stunner! and so calm! haha... anyway, that's a while away, thanks everyone!!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Any pics of these potentials?!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

soon!  will take some tomorrow or the next day


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

You can make good money if you have the eye to pic an 'exeptional' TB out of the 'average/good'. I always have a TB or two on the go and havn't lost money yet but I'm sure the day will come  

I source my horses from all sorts of places/situations, don't limit your options by only taking horses straight from the track.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks  and yeah, keeping my eye out for all breeds! will ask all you before choosing one


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

Perhaps a good idea to get good confo shots and get them critiqued...which I will pass at because I am not pro!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hahah yeah  will do. I've studied the whole confo thing pretty thoroughly


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

haven't got pics yet - but I'll tell you about the ones I like  (heights are roughly)

Neutrino - Chestnut Gelding, 2 turning 3, looks to be 16hh, got castrated last week ): and is now starting his racing carrier, with 5 mins on the treadmill at a walk. His a bit fine, but is still growing, so will hopefully fill out. has a nice straight walk, haven't checked the trot. very sweet, but a little nervous. trusts you quite a lot! has great hooves, hasn't been shod yet. 

Pippa - Bay mare, 5 years, still racing, pretty sweet, but a little bitchy  I think she would make a pretty nice hack (showing) but has a parrot mouth, so I'm pretty put off by that. 16hh 

Jet - Black Roan?? amazing colour!! love his colour! Gelding, 3years, spelling at a farm atm, growing up a bit! but will be back to start racing when his ready. Only confo fault would have to be that his slightly tied in at the knee. he was a very sweet Colt, haven't seen him since being castrated. 16.2hh

Un-named (I need a name)  - new Bay Colt, his not the prettiest thing, but would be a good jumper I reckon. solid build and only just 2, growing up with two other colts in the back paddock  15.3hh

Sally - Bay Mare, 7-8 years, retired and chilling, big mover but quite strong. 17.2hh (at least ) not very pretty and snorts when she runs  bled from both noses her last race. presumably her lungs bled. so that has put me off her, but good thing my friend wants her too  

Bess - huge blaze, it's funny! Bay Mare, 4years, mid racing. good confo, a little down hill, sweet, 16hh. wouldn't hurt a fly, very trusting and doesn't pull

Rosie - a real competitor, i think she will be a good racer. bay Mare, 4 years, solid, big mover, has an amazing floating trot and nice canter. can also throw a fantastic buck (not ridden) Not the prettiest thing, but still nice. 16.2hh

Bushy - Scrawny and will probably be a great racer (hopefully) Chestnut mare with a weird dagger devil/angel looking blaze! Very sweet, has good confo, but has a real TB-y neck. big trot but flatish. 16hh

Think that's it!! haha, went to take photos this morning, but camera didn't have it's battery in /: so, probably thursday ! hopefully!


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Been doing it for years. There's only one surefire way to make money off OTTB's but it never sat well with me personally.

Get them free (not hard if you are involved with the TB or racing industry) and advertise them _immediately_. Don't be dishonest in the advertising, give a fair guide as to temperament, make sure they W/T/C without becoming homicidal and then sell them to a good home in an honest fashion. But quickly.

If you want to do it properly, that is put some training in, your expenses will *very* quickly overtake any profit you might make. Bear in mind that to keep a TB for 10 weeks you are looking at several hundred dollars (at least) and a TB with only ten weeks training will not consistently fetch more than $1500. To get prices upwards of $2000 you will probably need to take them out to a few shows/comps. More $$$.

All, or nothing. In terms of training: 7 days or 6 months average.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks heaps Sarahver!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

have you sat down and done the math ? Lets just assume the horse costs nothing and you dont have to feed it, vet, or spend any money taking care of it.
SO you get said horse, and using the above example you ride him an hour a day plus another hour grooming tacking and untackiing, SO 2 times the 4 months, just to get him "nicely started" so that is 240 hours invested. A nicely started OTTB, isnt worth a great deal, lets say you got lucky and got 3k for him. 3000/240 thats only a rate of 12 dollars an hour. Which aint gonna cover the farrier, vet, food, hay, fuel, original purchase price etc.
Youd be way ahead of the game just getting a job at Burger king.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Joe4d - I have sat down and done all the math, food vet farrier time tack rugs etc.

If I wanted to get a $1000 profit on this horse (that I bought for $700), as well as getting paid $25 and hour, I would have to sell the horse for $4500, if I kept it for 10 weeks. 

and I'm only doing this because I love horses and have always wanted to train and sell, I also have 3 other jobs, they are making my income!  thank you!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

$4500 now? After 10 weeks....... Sending a lot of good luck your way because you will need it!!!!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, with a $1000 profit... 

and thanks, probably will need it! but will let everyone know how I go. 

p.s. I do doubt I will make money, so yeah, im not thinking I'm amazing and will produce the most amazing horses or anything like that! don't even care if I lose $1000!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

*Jet* - Black Roan?? Amazing colour!! Love his colour! Gelding, 3years, spelling at a farm atm, growing up a bit! But will be back to start racing when his ready. Only confo fault would have to be that his slightly tied in at the knee. He was a very sweet Colt, haven't seen him since being castrated. 16.2hh

I found a photo of him - not the best, but you get the idea 
and his knees aren't buckled - was just the way he was standing.

Will take piccys of the others tomorrow morning 

and he has white flecks (roaning) through his coat, but i had just hosed him down, so you can't really see them!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

he looks a little less typey than what i'm used to... looks in good body condition with a kind eye. Things here in the states are different. If you got a lovely horse like him going around "nice enough", trailer, cilp, tie, stand, blah blah blah you could start him easy at 5 grand and it just goes up from there.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Oxer - Thanks  yeah, his super pretty, stands still while being tied and floats perfect, can't say his been clipped, just has a summer coat all year long


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely not a roan. Roan only exists in a single line of TBs and this is not one of them. He just has random white ticking that all horses can have.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

hahah yes - defiantly not a roan roan, just has some roaning, as you said white flecks.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't read every posting related to this since there were so many, but as an experienced owner of two OTTBs I can tell you that first the horse needs 4 months off the track to learn to be a horse again. You will also need to gradually change his feeding program as he will not be as active as he was a racehorse and you don't want him that hot either. TBs are notorious for being hard keepers, so a good diet program is required to keep them healthy. Race horses are not really "broke" to ride when they come off the track, so they will require starting out like a new horse. They are wonderful horses and they can learn. I currently have one in dressage lessons with me. My other one prefers to be more of a western riding horse and doesn't like the arena work and constant contact that a dressage horse does. Good luck in your venture. Depending on where you live, you are looking at getting 1500 to 2500 for an OTTB with the amount of training you are talking about, if even that much money. Do a search on Horseclicks.com and EquineNow.com and you can get an idea of what the horses are going for in your area. The market is just not that good right now for horses. I hope this was helpful.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Dressage Dreamer - Yes the horses will have a 3-5 month break at the racing stables in the back paddock, being a horse with the other retired ones. They only get minimal bucket food (scoop of pellets, or a biscuit of lucerne) and the ones on that now, are still fat as mud  (with 24/7 grass).

I've been looking at all the websites that have TB's for sale that are only young/minimal work, and they are priced at $5000-$8,500, who knows how much they are actually selling for though.

And I'll be looking more into the lines of all the horses! 

Thanks heaps though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That's not an OTTB though. That is a filly that is bred SPECIFICALLY for eventing. She is by a Warmblood stallion! She has been started by a professional - probably one that starts ONLY competition horses. There is a world of difference between the two.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yes - i did notice that - hence why i got rid of it  very pretty mare though!

but heres one - he is OTT, i know him  Classy Young TB - Thoroughbred - Horsezone

already jumping 1m


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

I see you are from Austrailia, so that could be why the difference in pricing. I got my OTTB dressage mare for one hundred dollars and she was already broke to ride english. The other one I got off the track and had to wait until he was "green broke" to ride before I could bring him home. He was one thousand dollars and probably wasn't really worth that much. But I fell in love.........


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

And has had a few miles put on him. He isn't just a retrained OTTB, he has been competed and done a lot. 

The market in Australia for retrained OTTBs is very select. You have to get them up to a level that a semi-serious rider would want them for competition... but a rider at that level will be able to do the same amount of training and skip the bit where they help you make a profit.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

and I am planning to compete and do a lot with the ones I sell...

I know it's a long shot.. but I'm willing to try.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Another point that I feel is important is the age of the horses when trained to jump. If they are trained to jump before the age of around 6, they will eventually break down the hocks. They need to be mature before going through the strenuous training of jumping. Otherwise they end up needing hock injections later in life to be able to be ridden at all. 

I know a lot of people do it, but if they really cared about the animal, they would wait to jump until their legs were able to handle it. 

I wish you the best of luck...honestly. Everyone has a dream and you have to start somewhere, right?


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks Dressage Dreamer, and I agree, I don't think I want to start jumping them at a decent height (1m) untill they are 6ish.

And thank you! you sure do!


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

I know people who have been successful at what you what to do, but not with OTTBs. The biggest money maker was a girl who picked up bratty ponies, whipped them into shape, and sold them for a huge profit as kids show ponies. She'd get them going real good, take them to a few shows, win a bunch, then sell them. Granted she was short enough that she could work with ponies. lol.

I have a friend who tried with OTTBs and took a lose on 2 of the 3 she got, she still has the third. There are so many OTTBs around, and people trying to turn them over. And there are lots of people who are scared away by a horse being off the track. I'm not personally, but quite a few people I know won't touch a horse that's raced. 

Just my experiences.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah I turn over ponies atm - but I really want to jump, so that's why I'm getting into horses, still looking for a good bargain of any breed or height! Thank you!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

iloverains said:


> Thanks Dressage Dreamer, and I agree, I don't think I want to start jumping them at a decent height (1m) untill they are 6ish.
> 
> And thank you! you sure do!


I am getting more and more confused as this thread goes on. You said you are going to give them a 3 - 5 month break to rest. Then start schooling and training to jump. And you want to turn them over for a profit after 10 weeks or maybe a little more if need be. If you are wanting to sell them for jumping purposes and at a decent level and now plan to only do that when they are 6, how long are you going to keep them?? The horse in the picture is a 3 year old. That means you have 3 years still until he can jump a decent height where a competitor would want to buy him for jumping. 

A horse that is behind in his knee will not be a serious competitor. He will reach a limit to what he can do.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Sometimes the only way to learn is by experience. I have to be brutally honest here and point out that your story seems to be very adaptable according to each new post. So I guess you are going to do it no matter what.

Which is great! Any person who is willing to put time and effort into an OTTB to train them and find them a good home is doing a very good thing in my books.

So my only advice would be to shop for conformation, temperament and don't pay a penny more than $500 and preferably $0. Make sure you have an income stream available so that you can care and pay for the horse indefinitely. Don't _expect_ to make any money but if you do that is fantastic! If you don't, well, at least it is another OTTB who is sold to a good home and has a chance at another life after the track.

It is by no means impossible to make money off OTTB's, but the money is not there for the taking. I am originally from Melbourne (in the thick of the racing world) and can tell you that although OTTB's don't have the same stigma they seem to here in the States, there are bajillions of them and bajillions of people doing what you want to do. So, getting those high prices is exceedingly difficult. 

Also, with only 10 weeks training it is doubtful that you will get much (if any) jumping done. That will barely be enough time to solidify the basics and begin pole work. Can you do it? Sure. Most horses can throw themselves over a jump or two. But there isn't a serious jumper rider out there that would touch an OTTB that was started over jumps either too young, or too inexperienced. If you want to attract the jumper market, take him out to a few dressage schooling shows; a couple of solid low level dressage tests will make the horse a far better jumper prospect.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

MysticL said:


> I am getting more and more confused as this thread goes on. You said you are going to give them a 3 - 5 month break to rest. Then start schooling and training to jump. And you want to turn them over for a profit after 10 weeks or maybe a little more if need be. If you are wanting to sell them for jumping purposes and at a decent level and now plan to only do that when they are 6, how long are you going to keep them?? The horse in the picture is a 3 year old. That means you have 3 years still until he can jump a decent height where a competitor would want to buy him for jumping.
> 
> A horse that is behind in his knee will not be a serious competitor. He will reach a limit to what he can do.


He is still racing - won't be finished until 3 or so years.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

sarahver said:


> Sometimes the only way to learn is by experience. I have to be brutally honest here and point out that your story seems to be very adaptable according to each new post. So I guess you are going to do it no matter what.
> 
> Which is great! Any person who is willing to put time and effort into an OTTB to train them and find them a good home is doing a very good thing in my books.
> 
> ...



Thanks - and yeah, planning on the dressage comps, and HT and CT and ODEs


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hang on, did I miss something where you extended your 10 week timeline? How on earth will you be able to do dressage, HT, CT and ODEs in that time? Also, your entry fees will be astronomical if you go for all diciplines! Not to mention overwhelming a young horse!

I would suggest you sit down and work out a _strategy_.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

well, depending on the time of year I have to horse etc. not all events will be on, so I'll just be going to what ever is available, not all of them! and it's only $20 or less. and they won't be that young. thanks for your concern though, and sorry for confusing everyone.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Ok, so I haven't read through every post... but, I'm going to reply anyways. I'm glad you have a time frame in mind because generally the longer you keep a horse, the more expenses add up, which means less profit in the long run. The points people have been saying are quite valid. It's hard to get an OTTB in shape mentally and physically in a short time and teach it enough to sell for any kind of profit. How dead set are you on it being an OTTB? It is MUCH easier and faster to flip a horse that is already broke. 

Fliping horses is a large part of my job. Here is my strategy: I get on some online sites and find cheap little ponies (I specialize in ponies, not saying it has to be a pony) out living in a pasture. The broker they are the better. They *must* be sane (the market I'm targeting are kids) and they *must* be cute (again, I'm targeting kids, they need to have a bit of flash to them so they get noticed). My age range is 5-8ish. My price range is about $1000ish. That means I look at a LOT of ponies, and I turn a lot of them down. But every once in a while I find something cute and sane that's at least sort of broke. I ride the heck out of it, and then have kids at the barn ride it. I take it to every horse show I can starting with flat classes and work my way up to having the kids show it over fences. If I can I try and half lease the pony out to kids at the barn to help pay expenses. I sell the ponies for about $8-10,000 depending on how fancy it is. Sounds like a good deal huh? Here are a few factors... 

1) I get free board. This is big. I get free hauling to shows. I get discounted farrier bills. I pretty much only pay for show entries (Which are A LOT) and vet. If I can lease a pony out, I get all expenses paid for AND I can make ~$100ish a month. 

2) I have a lot of access to good pony riders who can show off my ponies at shows. And who like to lease my ponies.

3) I am fortunate enough to work at a very big show barn with a long established and respected history. People know horses from our barn are generally good. 

My average profit per pony is about $3-4000. If I had to pay for everything the average rider does and sell the pony myself my profit margin would be significantly smaller, if anything. BUT.. I would still recommend you try. Why? It's fantastic experience. And you never know, you might get lucky. And even if you lose a bit in the end? You still had the experience of "making" a horse out of "nothing". And it's fun! So do it. But if you're hoping for any kind of profit, my biggest advice would be to find something that's already broke.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

upnover - Thanks, with the OTTB, not at all, been looking for other breeds and everything for cheap etc. but can't find any. (haven't looked that hard as I'm not ready for one atm.

with your points - I have 50 acres, that my family owns, so no board, I don't have to pay my parents to haul me to shows, we have our own float, all my horses atm are barefoot, and I can trim them (yes, i've done lots of research etc.) but the OTTB's I'll be keeping shoes on them so they don't go sore/lame etc. but I've taken farrier bills into consideration. Show entries, are like $3 here. (per class) and will be prepared to pay for vet bills! 

Sounds like you have a great thing going on!! good job! 

yes, thank you!  my main thing is the experience. I think I'll be keeping an eye out for ponies as well, I'm small so can ride them - training a 12.1hh Australian Pony atm, I feel slightly bad riding her, but she loves it and I'm the smallest person that can ride her atm (still green) I sure hope it's fun! 

Q. How long do you keep you ponies for roughly?


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

i've "turned over" quite a few OTTB's. we get their feet in good shape, put some weight on, get them down off the high octane feed their on, and get them doing basic w/t/c in tne arena and trail. The time we have them varies. usually down time is 1-3 months just learning to be a horse again and ajusting to the environment. geting solid w/t/c and trails, 6 weeks to 4 months. so i guess 2 1/2 months to 7 months, not factoring injuries or soundness issues. I had a mare last year who took a month to settle in and was naturaly quiet, she took just over 2 months. then she ran under a tree(the only one available) and took skin off her back, add 1 month healing. a weeks riding refresher and she steped on a rock in the pasture, ended up with a stone bruise, which absessed. add 6 weeks. then scraped her back again on goodness only knows what. add a month. then it was winter and the economy sucked. add 6 months.

when you get started with any horse with the intention of turning it over, be prepared to keep it indefinately.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

iloverains said:


> upnover - Thanks, with the OTTB, not at all, been looking for other breeds and everything for cheap etc. but can't find any. (haven't looked that hard as I'm not ready for one atm.
> 
> with your points - I have 50 acres, that my family owns, so no board, I don't have to pay my parents to haul me to shows, we have our own float, all my horses atm are barefoot, and I can trim them (yes, i've done lots of research etc.) but the OTTB's I'll be keeping shoes on them so they don't go sore/lame etc. but I've taken farrier bills into consideration. Show entries, are like $3 here. (per class) and will be prepared to pay for vet bills!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have some great resources then! If you can keep your expenses down you won't have to worry so much about time. In your case then I'd take your time a bit and put as much training into a horse as you can. A made show horse sells for significantly more then a "show prospect", which is more what you'd get if you only kept a horse a few months. Plus you'd have a record, which makes marketing the horse much easier. 

Another piece of advice: It is important to know how much a horse is worth though. IE: I buy a pony at $1000. Once it gets started over fences, started a lead change, and goes to a few shows (about a month) it's probably worth closer to $3500. Once it can canter a course decently I'd say it's about $6500. Once it has a lead change and a show record it's closer to $10000. After that though? There isn't a lot I can do to increase his worth. So there's no point on keeping the horse and accruing expenses at that point. So if you ever get to a point where you can't do anything, sell! 

Every once in a while I can sell a horse after a few months but generally it takes closer to 6 months or even a year. One pony I had (who was my favorite) I kept for almost 3 years. (I had him leased out for almost all of it and he made me $200 a month until I sold him) The good thing about keeping a horse for a year is that after a show season they usually come out with a Year End Award to put on his list of achievements. It's easier to sell a horse that's been "Champion in the state for 2011" rather then champion at several shows. Plus, it gives people in the area a chance to see the pony go around. 

It is DEFINITELY fun! Although, it can be hard to say bye to the good ones or wonder where some of them are now. but it's extra fun to run into old ponies at shows!


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Blue Spark - Thanks - and yep, worst part about having a 'timeline' is that injurys put you off, a lot! 

upnover - great advice!  thank you! letting go of them is hard - done it before, but when you hear updates on them or see them around, I feel so happy  

Think I will have to get more into Hacking! (showing) those ponies and horses sell for soooo much! but also need a lot of feed to look like a show pony!


----------

